# Paph. Pacific Rainbow 'Chimera' AM



## rdlsreno (Dec 8, 2012)

This got a 83 pt. last Wednesday. It has two flowers and one bud. I like this second generation Paph. henryanum. It is a cross between Rainbow Sky x Pacific Shamrock. Paph. Rainbow Sky is a primary hybrid with P, henryanum with Paph. Elfstone. The NS is 10.4 cm. with a DW 8.5.

Ramon

Paph. Pacific Rainbow 'Chimera' AM


----------



## fibre (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, this is a veery nice cross! What is the size of the plant? Is it more on the smaller side too?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 8, 2012)

That is a very nice complex. Looks like most of the henry influence is gone...well the spots anyway! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 8, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> That is a very nice complex. Looks like most of the henry influence is gone...well the spots anyway!



That is what I was thinking. The bloom looks great. Very unique shape.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 8, 2012)

I am in love with it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carkin (Dec 8, 2012)

Outstanding in every way!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 8, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> That is what I was thinking. The bloom looks great. Very unique shape.



You can see the influence of Paph henryanum from the pouch which is usually pink but since it loss its color, it becomes cream to creamy white. Also, the pouch shape and waviness of the petals is very Paph. henryanum.

Ramon


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 8, 2012)

fibre said:


> Wow, this is a veery nice cross! What is the sice of the plant? Is it more on the smaller side too?



Yes. It is very compact.

Ramon


----------



## emydura (Dec 8, 2012)

Very impressive. Amazing shape. Congrats on the award.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2012)

Amazing flower! Congratulations!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 9, 2012)

great colour


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 9, 2012)

That one is nice.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 9, 2012)

A real beauty!:clap:


----------



## abax (Dec 10, 2012)

What a nice, fat flower!!! I love it!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 10, 2012)

:clap: :drool: :drool: :clap: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 10, 2012)

Very,very cool Ramon


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 11, 2012)

Standard Paphs aren't really my thing but this is stunning! Congratulations


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 13, 2012)

fibre said:


> Wow, this is a veery nice cross! What is the size of the plant? Is it more on the smaller side too?



Leaf span is 11" and it is compact.

Ramon


----------



## fibre (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the measurement! That's really a nice sice for a Complex Paph!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice, Ramon!


----------



## TDT (Dec 14, 2012)

I love the ruffles! And the colour!


----------



## orchidmaven (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful flower Ramon, congratulations!

Theresa


----------



## Leo_5313 (Dec 21, 2012)

Amazing flower!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 23, 2012)

rdlsreno said:


> Yes. It is very compact.
> 
> Ramon



Here is an update, the picture of the whole plant with 3 spikes. I just waited to let the third flower to open. It is very compact. I wish the stem would be longer but it is still above the foliage.

Ramon

Paph. Pacific Rainbow 'Chimera' AM


----------



## fibre (Dec 23, 2012)

Great plant!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 23, 2012)

That's very nice!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 23, 2012)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm really not so fond of green flowers or complex Paphs, but this one is really pretty -- I like it.


----------



## abax (Dec 24, 2012)

Stunning photo with the black background. I loooooove this flower!


----------



## Carkin (Dec 28, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, that was pretty much my reaction too. I am LOVING it!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice! Congratulations!!

One question, why did you name it 'Chimera'?

Robert


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 9, 2013)

Drorchid said:


> Very nice! Congratulations!!
> 
> One question, why did you name it 'Chimera'?
> 
> Robert



It has three different shades of green color. The dorsal is light green, petals are chartreuse and pouch is white green like the three different headed monster.

Ramon


----------

